# Alex Box in Manchester



## Growing Wings (Mar 5, 2010)

Alex Box is giving a couple of masterclasses with Illasmasqua in Manchester on Monday.  Has anybody been to one of her classes before?  Is it worth it?  I'm really tempted to go, but would have to go on my own.  Traveling to and from Manchester on my own at night isn't my favourite thing to do, so don't wanna go if it's not gonna be that good!


----------

